# FS:Spam:New Sidi Gen 5 Pro Black $220



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a brand new pair of Sidi Gen 5 Pro Road shoes. 

Euro 43.5. 

Let me know. 

Thanks


----------

